# JD850 won't start.



## WWBELL (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all, My JD850 started after sitting all winter with barely cranking over. It has always started within seconds of turning the key. It started I moved about 30 ft and it died as if starving for fuel. I checked the filter there was gunk in there so I cleaned the shut off. Drained the fuel tank, replaced the filter and replaced the lines from the tank to the filter and from the filter to the side of the block where the 3 fuel lines come out to run to the injectors. (I don't know what that piece is called or how it works.) Then the engine won't start. 
I cracked open the 3 lines at the injectors. Cranked the engine and fuel spurts out of the 2nd and 3rd but not #1. Tightened them back down and she still won't start. 
I know nothing about diesel engines and less about tractors. Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

Bleed at the injectors some more and try again


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Its not uncommon for 1, 2 or even ALL 3 plungers to get stuck in those little Yanmar pumps..
The gizmo your thinking of is called, the injection pump.. SOMETIMES just bleeding the air out will free them up.. especially if 2 of the 3 are pumping..
You might have to pull the pump inorder to free-up the 3rd.??
Its not real hard.. just search it on the web.. IF you run into a snag, give me a shout.. TPG


----------



## WWBELL (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. My son is coming over tonight to help me. So we'll see how it goes. He did find the following on you-tube so we'll give it a try. I'll either let you know it worked or I'll be asking for more help.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcnuAajFIyk&feature=youtu.be&spfreload=1[/ame]


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Video is blank.. Wish it would run so I could walk you thu any problems..
Tomorrow is Saturday & 80% chance of rain so I'll be home all day.. Just email me if you have a snag.. or send me a Private msg w/ your phone # & I'll do my best to walk you thru removal or repair.. TPG


----------



## WWBELL (Apr 30, 2015)

Well we bled everything as the video showed and still no luck. Kept cranking until the battery went dead. The battery has been on the charger all night another has been charging to jump with as needed. So we'll try the same sequence today and see what happens. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## WWBELL (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi pump guy. 
I struggled last night trying to get that video to post and thought I had succeeded. Obviously not though.
The vid showed to bleed at he shutoff fuel filter. Then where the feed from the filter enters the pump. Then continuing to injector end of the 3 lines coming from the pump. 
We did all that and I thought we had only fuel coming out at all places tho it took quite awhile to get just fuel from the #1 injector input line. Still no luck but by then the tractor was cranking pretty slow so maybe we were't getting enough compression (?).
It's been pouring here on and off all day and even as an ex Seattle-lite I sometimes just get tired of getting wet. So I will hopefully try doing everything again tomorrow and we'll see how it goes. I'll let you know the outcome.
WWBELL


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

OK GOOD.. 1 more thing.. Loosen or take off the lines AT the injectors & spin the engine.. once you get fuel out of those lines.. keep cranking & pull the stop acouple of times.. in & out & watch the fuel.. it should shut off/stop dripping & start back up.. if it does that.. theres a good chance the rack in the pump isn't stuck and you should be good to hook everything back up & start the engine.. Hope it works out for ya.. TPG


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

The throttle lever is at the mid point, correct?


----------



## WWBELL (Apr 30, 2015)

JD850 Started....Yeah.
Thanks everyone. 
Loosened lines. Purged air. Everything seemed to have only fuel coming out but still wouldn't start.
So started over for the 3rd time. Purged air at shutoff/filter. Then where line goes to pump and this time there was a bunch of air and suddenly the tractor started. Ran a little rough for a min then smoothed out and now runs like a top.
You guys are great. I've learned a lot about how temperamental these little diesels can be. Thank you very much for all your help.

WWBELL

Now if I could just figure out how to transfer the data from my old cell phone to my new one I'll be doing great. But that's a problem for another group...


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

VERY KOOL.. happy to help.. 
Just remember, DONT RUN OUT OF FUEL.. Lol


----------

